#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  ACI - Field Guide to Concrete Repair Application Procedures (RAP) Bulletins 1-9

## Nabilia

ACI - Field Guide to Concrete Repair Application Procedures (RAP) Bulletins 1-9.zip 370.822 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ACI RAP Bulletin 1 Structural C r a c k Repair by Epoxy Injection
ACI RAP Bulletin 2 C r a c k  Repair by Gravity Feed with Resin
ACI RAP Bulletin 3 Spall Repair by Low-Pressure Spraying
ACI RAP Bulletin 4 Surface Repair Using Form-and- Pour Techniques
ACI RAP Bulletin 5 Surface Repair Using Form-and- Pump Techniques


ACI RAP Bulletin 6 Vertical and Overhead Spall Repair by Hand Application
ACI RAP Bulletin 7 Spall Repair of Horizontal Concrete Surfaces
ACI RAP Bulletin 8 Installation of Embedded Galvanic Anodes
ACI RAP Bulletin 9 Spall Repair by the Preplaced Aggregate MethodSee More: ACI - Field Guide to Concrete Repair Application Procedures (RAP) Bulletins 1-9

----------


## zoobis54

Great...thank you friend!

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Please the document. Share link is not working. Thanks in advance.





> ACI - Field Guide to Concrete Repair Application Procedures (RAP) Bulletins 1-9.zip 370.822 MB
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## raz

Links are dead

----------

